# Blue Acara male



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

He's almost fully grown and the king of the tank.










By the way he's for sale


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

And I just remembered he's South American... Oh well


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Rift485 said:


> And I just remembered he's South American... Oh well


hybrid to.  He has way to much green, blue acara's have some but not in that quantity. I see GT in there. Yours is looking like my BA/GT hybrid just mine had an elongated body.

this is what my male almost looked like. My pure BA male
http://209.85.48.9/8780/128/upload/p13244958.jpg

This is close to what my "lucky looked like" At the end the tale oranged have decreased by 1/2 of what you see in this pick and he lost the white and got very green.
http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_user ... 01_wow.jpg


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Really?

Why, how? :?


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Rift485 said:


> Really?
> 
> Why, how? :?


http://i25.tinypic.com/2myvrwi.jpg

this show it best. Other possibilty is it is really well line breed for color.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Let me see I have a few more pics just to be sure


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

When I first got him:



















And more recent:










I'm no BA expert so I will leave it up to you and the CF society in general


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't seen any green terror in there, lots of blue acaras are more green than blue. If it was a hybrid, I'd lean more towards a blue acara/green acara cross, not a green terror cross. I've always wished blue acaras were more blue and less green actually. :lol:


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah these pictures are throwing me off now. first 2 look semi ok. 3rd looks interesting. Also when do BA's have red eyes? is that just the flash or am I imagining something?


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

The red is the flash, i just checked.

Those dark stripes in the earlier shots come and go. I used to have a GT (profile pic) and they definitely look different, but enough to say it ISN'T a hybrid? I'm not that good


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen lots of blue acaras with the back half of the eye red, but not usually all the way around.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Pure possibly. Just interesting to see it with so much color. Possibly line breed


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Still for sale! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

My thoughts when i first saw the pic in the orginal post:

1. nice looking fish.
2. green terror/ BA hybrid?
3. No it is just the flash making him look so green and sparkling.
4. I really like his face markings.

So basically i had the same thought as you lancerlot, but then i calmed down and looked at it again and decided it is probably just a BA. The baby pics confirm it more for me. His face shape and eye mounth placement are that of a BA. He does not have the body shape of a GT. He is just a colorful BA and the flash really brings it out.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

hybrid never crossed my mind.... Too many people pull that card too quickly...


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

I can see what you guys are saying. In reality, he doesn't have nearly the sparkling scales of a GT and they aren't fitted as close together. Glad to hear you like him!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## skillful84 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats to the buyer nice looking fish!!


----------

